# Elektronikas forums >  Belarusa elektroshēma

## Mairis

Kur lai meklē belarus traktoram elektroshēmu?
Liekas, kāpēc tas vispār ir vajadzīgs, tur tak nekā nav, bet sistēma tāda, ka vajag uzstādīt, lai startējas no 24v, bet viss pārējais no 12v, lādē abus aķus, ģenerators 12v. Dažiem jaunajiem jau tā nāk, tiem kam lielie motori.
Ir tur kaut kāda kastīte paredzēta ar mistiskiem apzīmējumiem, tāpēc vajag tās sistēmas uzbūvi.
Aptuvens darbības princips ir skaidrs, bet ne līdz galam.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Kapec vajag, lai startetos no 24V???

Varbut var slegt paraleli divus akumulatorus un starta momenta saslegt virkne? Tiesa gan, tad palielinasies iekseja pretestiba akumulatoram.
Beefs

----------


## Mairis

Tāpēc, ka 12v starteris nevar iegriezt to motoru ar 2 jauniem aķiem paralēli. Viņiem dažiem no rūpnīcas jau nāk starts no 24v, jo viņiem kamaza starteris, a pārējais viss no 12v.

----------


## WildGun

Nav obligāti meklēt "Belarus" shēmu. Padomju kombainiem  - "Ņiva", "Kolos" u.t.t. - tāda sistēma tiek lietota jau sen. Tur ir tāds magnētisks slēdzis, kas tieši to dara - starta brīdī saslēdz aķus virknē. Pārējā laikā tie saslēgti paralēli.

----------


## Raimonds1

http://www.mtz-serviss.lv/lat/about_us

----------


## defs

Taa mistiskaa kastiite vai tik nebuu relejs-regulators?Tagad jau ieksh generatora to liek iekshaa ar visaam ogliiteem elektroniskaa izpildiijumaa.Man liekas,ka es uzliktu citu generatoru uz 24v,nomainiitu spuldziites uz 24 un lieta dariita.Protams,ka ieprieksh mineetais relejs,kas sleegaa akumulatorus var sanaakt leetaak.

----------


## Mairis

To sistēmu, kas saslēdz kopā aķus zinu, tas ir vecajai tehnikai.
Šis ir pajauns un nepietiks ar spuldzīšu maiņu.
Viņam, cik noprotu, aķi visu laiku ir virknē un pie startera patstāvīgi ir 24v.
Barošana priboriem tiek ņemta no aķu viduspunkta.
Atliek tikai izzīst, kā tiek lādēti aķi ar 12v ģeneratoru.
Vienu lādē vairāk, otru mazāk (To, kas tikai startā)
Nāk tur kaut kāda kastīte ar 4 izvadiem - 2 lielākiem un 2 maziem.
Viens izvads ir B2-(14V), otrs B2+(28v), tie ir lielie un mazie bija K un krievu D.
Lielie izvadi sanāk pie otrā "Slave" aķa un tā kastīte atbild tikai par tā lādēšanu.

----------


## defs

Vai nevar būt ta,ka kāds aķis sēžas nost,tāpēc nav vienadi?

----------


## Mairis

> Vai nevar būt ta,ka kāds aķis sēžas nost,tāpēc nav vienadi?


 
Ko tu ar to biji domājis?
Tur nekas nesēžas, jo nekas pat vēl nav pieslēgts, viss traktors patreiz barojas no 12v.

----------


## marizo

Arī reiz aizdomājos, kas ir tajā kaštā, kas šito darbu paveic, jo aukstākā laikā ne vella negribēja griest un bija doma uz 24V starteri pārlikt. Bet nu beigās tika iegādāts kaut kāds 12V starteris, mazāks kā oriģinālais, neatceros kā ražojums. Iekšā laikam zobratu pārnesums. Tādi paši ir arī 24V paredzētie, gan jau ka esi redzējis, bieži redzami veikalos. Darbu veic labi, tā ka vairs par to domāts netiek.

----------


## Colibris

Viss gjeniaalais ir vienkaarshs.
GAZ diizelim ar 24V starteri, tajaa kastiitee ir diozhu tilts (taads pats kaa gjeneratoraa) uz kuru no gjeneratora pienaak mainjstraava (visas 3 faazes), kas arii nodarbojas ar otra akumulatora laadeeshanu.

----------


## AndrisZ

Ar tik "gjeniaalo" vien diezvai pietiks. Kas kontrolē akumulatora uzlādes procesu?

----------


## Mairis

> Arī reiz aizdomājos, kas ir tajā kaštā, kas šito darbu paveic, jo aukstākā laikā ne vella negribēja griest un bija doma uz 24V starteri pārlikt. Bet nu beigās tika iegādāts kaut kāds 12V starteris, mazāks kā oriģinālais, neatceros kā ražojums. Iekšā laikam zobratu pārnesums. Tādi paši ir arī 24V paredzētie, gan jau ka esi redzējis, bieži redzami veikalos. Darbu veic labi, tā ka vairs par to domāts netiek.


 Tieši tāds ir uz 12v tagad, jauns, abi aķi jauni paralēli, bet no rīta nevar iegriezt, jo lielais turbo motors.




> Viss gjeniaalais ir vienkaarshs.
> GAZ diizelim ar 24V starteri, tajaa kastiitee ir diozhu tilts (taads pats kaa gjeneratoraa) uz kuru no gjeneratora pienaak mainjstraava (visas 3 faazes), kas arii nodarbojas ar otra akumulatora laadeeshanu.


 Par kaut ko tādu arī aizdomājos, bet pienāk tikai 2 drātis





> Ar tik "gjeniaalo" vien diezvai pietiks. Kas kontrolē akumulatora uzlādes procesu?


 Var gadīties, ka šitas ir kaut kas modernāks ar regulatoru iekšā, jo nepienāk viņam tās 3 fāzes un maksā viņš ap 30ls.

----------


## Mairis

Vēl kādas idejas?

----------


## kabis

Mest nost lielo 12V starteri un likt virsū benzīna palaidējmotoru, ko iespējams iedarbināt ar daudz mazjaudigāku 12V starteri.

----------


## Mairis

Jā labi, nav pagājušais gadsimts un 70tie gadi.  ::

----------


## Mairis

Cik noprotu, tad neviens tā arī neko prātīgu nevarēs pateikt?
Paskatījos to kasti, ir 4 izvadi:

Abi lieli izvadi ar skrūvējamām klemmēm:
Б2- (14в)
Б2+ (28в)

Šie ir mazie izvadi ar spraužamām klemmēm:
Д
К

Kastei ieštekerēts arī 20A drošinātājs.

----------


## defs

Un to kasti nevar ataisīt vaļā un apskatities? Varbūt iekšā kaut kāds lodējums slikts vai kaut kas tāds...

----------


## Mairis

Kas tur ir slikts? Viņa galīgi jauna un stāv garāžā un otrkārt, viņa nav attaisāma bet aizlieta vienā gabalā.
Izlasi vēlreiz kārtīgi, man vajag uzzināt, kā to kasti pieslēgt, lai tiktu lādēts otrs akumulators, nevis tāpēc, ka nelādē.

----------


## Mairis

Tā kā lielas jēgas no šī topika nav, tad Vinchi, lūdzu, varētu izdzēst.

----------


## Texx

Domāju, ka nevajag neko dzēst. Kādam vienalga var noderēt vai arī pēc laika kāds zinošāks varētu kaut ko iepostēt par šo mistisko melno kasti.

----------

